# Bryant University Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

According to WCRB radio, it's the "Character of Success"

Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Bryant University*

Location:
Smithfield, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/10/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Position Summary:* The Public Safety Officer at Bryant University is responsible for the security of an assigned area of the campus and to answer calls for assistance.

This is a full-time, union position with excellent benefits. The starting base wage rate is $15.58 per hour as determined by the NECOPS collective bargaining agreement. Position contingent upon continued funding.

The successful candidate may be required to work a first, second, or third shift schedule.

*Principal Accountabilities:* The Public Safety Officer's primary responsibilities and duties include, but are not limited to:

1. Answering calls for assistance;

2. Observing and enforcing all laws and regulations;

3. Security of and checking buildings in an assigned area; and,

4. Performing other related duties as assigned.

Regular attendance at assigned job site and the ability to work collaboratively with co-workers and constituents are essential functions of this position.

*Qualifications/Training:* This position requires the physical ability to respond quickly to calls for assistance; the strength to physically restrain individuals if necessary; and the ability to incur uncomfortable positions such as standing, walking or sitting for extended periods of time.

This position requires good communication skills, and the ability to interact effectively with all members of the Bryant community, including students, faculty, staff and guests. Related experience is preferred. Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) certification is a condition of employment. Prior EMT certification is preferred, however instruction will be provided upon employment to those who do not possess such certification. As a condition of employment, the successful candidate will be required to successfully complete a thorough background check, including but not limited to, a nationwide criminal records check as mandated by State law, a psychological examination, a division of motor vehicles check and a pre-employment physical examination. A valid driver's license is required. Attendance at the Rhode Island Public Safety Academy will be required upon being hired.

Certain requirements are subject to possible modification to accommodate persons with disabilities.

*Note to Applicants:* Bryant University is an equal opportunity employer. We strongly encourage women and minority candidates to apply.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources - IHO (Position #)
Bryant University

Phone:
401-232-6010

Online App. Form:
http://employment.bryant.edu


----------

